# Stop acting like your not impressed.



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

This is perfectly normal .....


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!! Dan, what the hell was that?? Haha, how the heck did you find that? Wow. So funny!!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Justin Timberlake at 1:11 wtf ???


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ah the inappropriate SNL skits! You can find them online, completely uncensored. Another good one: d*ck in a box


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

for whatever reason i found today that that song is on my ipod..... VERY strange bahahahhaa.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thx for the giggle Dan!! That's too funny.. more along my little brothers' line of humor, but that was funny! You rock, dude!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

wow dan!!! ahahha u were teh producer of this song werent you?! lmao, this is frickin hilarious, imma bump it in my car lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Not the producer... The inspiration.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i like it !! its fun!
i think this song play in clubs here!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

look up "im on a boat" on youtube.com


----------

